# Italy Serie A 20-21 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 17, 2010)

20 Mar 16:00 Fiorentina v Genoa  1.85 3.40 4.33 +20  
20 Mar 18:45 Palermo v Inter Milan  3.60 3.10 2.10 +20  
20 Mar 18:45 Roma v Udinese  1.66 3.50 5.50 +20  
21 Mar 13:00 AC Milan v Napoli  1.57 3.60 6.50 +20  
21 Mar 13:00 Atalanta v Livorno  2.15 3.10 3.60 +20  
21 Mar 13:00 Bari v Parma  2.00 3.10 4.10 +20  
21 Mar 13:00 Cagliari v Lazio  2.15 3.20 3.50 +20  
21 Mar 13:00 Chievo v Catania  2.37 2.50 4.00 +19  
21 Mar 13:00 Siena v Bologna  2.05 3.25 3.75 +20  
21 Mar 18:45 Sampdoria v Juventus  2.75 3.10 2.62


----------



## tommiw (Mar 23, 2010)

Just to inform that maybe you shouldn't bet for Chievo or Catania in the following weeks..
There seems to be a match-fixing scandal on the game that they played couple days ago.


----------

